

Turning houses into billboards for free mortgage - rokhayakebe
http://www.adzookie.com/paintmyhouse.php

======
photophotoplasm
As tempting as having my mortgage paid sounds, I don't think I could do it.

I do sort of take pride in my home, and turning it into a giant ad would just
feel like I'm cheapening it.

